# First successful batch!



## SarahRides (Jun 7, 2011)

Just bottled my first successful batch of pee! I threw the lasts little bit of it in the freezer in a mason jar, and it is now an awesome slush that goes down way too easy!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 7, 2011)

Time to start another batch. You'll find that 5 gallons doesn't last long. Start now and by the time it's doen you can reuse the same bottles. I'm in the aging process of our 3rd batch since April. Great for hot summer days and all my friends love it. I'll no doubt be starting a 4th batch after the 4th of July.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm probably going to try a cherry lime next.......I have 2 empty 6 gallon carboys! :-(


----------



## robie (Jun 7, 2011)

Good for you! It is nice to have that first one in the bottle. Now if you can just manage to stay out of it until it is prime....


----------



## Arne (Jun 7, 2011)

iffn ya can manage to let it age a little longer, it really smooths out. But hard to let it get very old. lol, Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 9, 2011)

It's tradition to invite all the forum members over to sample your first successful batch of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Gumjump (Jun 10, 2011)

Did I hear Skeeter Pee Party........


----------



## Trog (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like I'm right in the the middle of you all. So we'll meet here. Everybody bring your pee


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

Way to go Sarah. Congratulations


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope you have a big driveway!!!! Congrats on the first batch, its all down hill from here on!


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 10, 2011)

It is big........I shovel it every winter!  I can fit 12 cars if parked right! Just don't park in the front yard, that's where the septic is!


----------

